# DA polishing in the sun



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi All,

Are there any finishing polishes that are better to use in full sun than others for a beginner? 

I'll be detailing my car either tomorrow or Monday and I don't have the option of going under cover on my panther black Ford Focus.

I've already had a go with SRP by DA on it and it looked okay, but I need something with a little more cut to get rid of swirls and some slightly deeper scratches too.

Thanks in advance,

Craig


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

I think you'll be on a hiding to nothing if panel temperatures are to high.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Got to say fella on a black car in this weather I wouldn't. I used a parasol when I did a black car back in May and it was warm then and it's a real struggle let alone in these temperatures.

Your better off waiting for it to cool down a bit as it's not just the full sun but as mentioned the panel temperatures even if it was covered due to the heat. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

What's a safe panel temperature to work with? The cooler the better but what is the upper limit?


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Would be very interested to see what sort of temps people think are safe, my pads have now arrived so want to polish the car on Tuesday where the temps in the morning look as if they will be low 20’s.

I don’t really have an option of shade as no garage so it’s either in the open or under a tree which I really don’t want to do as the amount of sap dropping on to cars is crazy...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

When we talk about surface temperatures, we need to consider three factors:
Surface Temperature 
Ambient Temperature 
Relative Humidity 
Surface Temperature (Actual surface temperature of the vehicle)

The best surface temperature range for applying cleaners, polishes, and protectants is approximately 60 degrees to 80 degrees Fahrenheit. More importantly, the surface does not feel warm or hot to the touch.

Basically, when you're working within this temperature range, it's not too cold, and it's not too warm to realize exceptional results from just about any Meguiar's product.

Meguiar's products will work easily within a much broader temperature range, such as, 50 degrees to 90 degrees Fahrenheit, but guaranteed best results will be achieved in the 60 degrees to 80 degrees range.

Ambient Temperature (Outside temperature)
Ambient temperature is the room temperature or the temperature of the surrounding environment. It's easily possible to have between 10 to 50 degrees difference in ambient temperature compared to surface temperature. This can make the difference between a product that's easy to work with, or hard to work with. Keep in mind, the hotter the ambient temperature, the quicker products will dry.

Humidity (Moisture in the air)

Simply put, humidity is moisture in the air. Technically there is Relative Humidity and Absolute Humidity, but as it relates to:
Applying 
Working with 
Curing, drying, hazing 
Wipe-off or removal of car care products. 
The simple explanation of moisture in the air, or more specifically, the amount of moisture in the air is the major factor, which will affect how easily or potentially difficult a product will be to work with, or a procedure will be to perform.

Low humidity, in warm to hot temperatures, will act to cause liquids to evaporate and dry more quickly. This can make a product difficult to work with or decrease the amount of time the product remains easily workable on the surface.

High humidity in cold temperatures can make products hard to work because it can dramatically increase the amount of time necessary for the product to cure, dry or haze (depending on which product you're using).

Low humidity in low temperatures tends not to be a factor in working with, cure times, and when applying and in the removal of cleaners, polishes, and protectants (Low temperatures are a factor, but not low humidity in low temperatures).

High humidity in high temperatures tends not to be a factor in working with, cure times, and when applying and in the removal of cleaners, polishes, and protectants (High temperatures are a factor, but not high humidity in high temperatures)

Extreme temperatures, both cold and hot will make any product more difficult to work with.

Direct sunlight
Direct sunlight will dramatically increase the surface temperature compared to ambient temperatures and make cleaners, polishes and protectants extremely more difficult to apply, work and remove.

Air current/Wind
Air current/air flow, or windy conditions will act to increase the evaporation speed and potentially making some products more difficult to apply, work, or remove. In some cases this can be a bonus, helping a wax to cure/dry more quickly.

Summary
The best conditions for using cleaners, polishes and protectants on automotive paints would be in a cool place, out of direct sunlight, in a surface temperature range between 60 degrees and 80 degrees Fahrenheit, with comfortable to low humidity, with a light breeze to create the perfect conditions for detailing your car's finish.

Common sense and a good rule-of-thumb is to avoid applying any product if the surface is too warm to touch with the palm of your hand comfortably.

50 degrees Fahrenheit = 10.0 degrees Celsius
90 degrees Fahrenheit = 32.2 degrees Celsius

__________________
Mike Phillips
Cell: 760-515-0444
[email protected] 
"Find something you like and use it often"


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Mike, thank you for such a detailed response. So I’m guessing early morning (9 ish)should be ok temp wise


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Need to look up the exact temp but Dr G from Optimum has said paint above 60 C starts to sheer and become stressed when polished. This can also lead to paint swelling which then hides the minor marks you are trying to remove


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Have recently bought my son a panther Black 09 plate focus. Have only had a chance to do the bonnet at this time, due to the weather being too hot. Scholl s20 with a LC orange pad worked on getting the swirls out for me.... But, every car is different....but SRP wouldn't have made much of an impression tbh. HTH


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Assuming you're in England, I'd leave the polishing for a few more days if I were you. The weather looks like it's changing we will have more suitable temperatures hopefully, it'll be the rain that'll be stopping you then 

I've got a brand new force drive machine waiting for me to do some work on my car. It's been sat there for weeks unused because the temperatures have simply been too hot. Patience is a virtue 😬


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Patience is something I don't have 

Unfortunately I have a max month ahead of me at work so now or at least a months delay. I'm hoping to start this evening when it cools a tad, some more tomorrow and then finish the car and wax on Tuesday when I finally have a day off!


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

TheNissanMan said:


> Patience is something I don't have
> 
> Unfortunately I have a max month ahead of me at work so now or at least a months delay. I'm hoping to start this evening when it cools a tad, some more tomorrow and then finish the car and wax on Tuesday when I finally have a day off!


If you cannot fight the urge, then may I suggest.....






It looks very warm there!


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

It was stupidly hot during the day but cooled off nicely in the evening, with car in the shade the bonnet was cool to the touch when I attempted it and only touched the bonnet.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

About a month back I bought a load of products and some nice AG UHD wax and was itching to get it on the car.

Got to admit I had to wait as, like you, I was not able to work under cover.
We had one cloudy, cooler day and I managed to get it done but I would never attempt to polish in full sun. Most products don't level well and there's also a danger working paint when it's hot and sunny. I'd be patient, difficult as it is:buffer: 

Harry


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

I’m having to be patient yesterday afternoon was to hot until late evening where I got the bonnet done.

I’m only doing the car when cool to the touch. I’m off tomorrow and Wednesday so hoping it will be cool at 9 in the morning, not to early for the neighbours to be complaining


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

TheNissanMan said:


> I'm having to be patient yesterday afternoon was to hot until late evening where I got the bonnet done.
> 
> I'm only doing the car when cool to the touch. I'm off tomorrow and Wednesday so hoping it will be cool at 9 in the morning, not to early for the neighbours to be complaining


I think around Wed it's a cooler forecast for a few days, I see your location is Hampshire and sod's law that's one of the last places to cool down
Good luck with it 
Harry


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

It's a bit cooler and less sunny here in Manchester today, so I cracked out the DA and some recently purchased Meguiars Ultimate Polish.

It has got rid of a few more swirls but nothing vastly different from SRP given that it is a 2/10 cut and SRP is 0.5-1/10 I believe.

I'm tempted to get some Menzerna 3in1 as I don't have a lot of time to do many stages at the moment (10 week old baby and wife nagging...).


----------

